# Regenjacke Gore Paclite - welche???



## jochend (11. August 2006)

Ich habe gesehen, dass es o.g. Regenjacke in verschiedenen Ausführungen gibt, u.a.:
1) mit wasserdichtem Reissverschluss und einem "Abdeckstreifen"
2) mit normalem Reissverschluss und daneben liegendem ca. 3 cm breitem "Lüftungsgitter" von oben bis unten und 2/3 fachem "Abdeckstreifen"

Der Preisunterschied ist auch erheblich 1) 169  / 2) 229 .

Fragen an die Besitzer dieser Jacken:
- Bringen die Lüftungsmaschen bei 2) eine deutlich bessere Belüftung als bei 1)?
- Ist diese Jacke 2) bei stundenlangem heftigem Dauerregen dann überhaupt noch dicht?
- Wie ist generell die Atmungsaktivität dieser Jacken? Ist die so gut, dass man die Jacke auch im Herbst/dzt. Sommer statt einer Windstopperjacke anziehen kann, ohne im eigenen Saft zu garen?
- Taugen die anklipsbaren Kapuzen etwas und ist der Kragen dann total dicht?
- Bitte teilt mir andere Pros/Contras zu der Gore Paclite-Jacke mit.
- Taugt die dazugehörige Hose etwas oder ist die nach eurer Meinung nicht so wichtig?

Der Kauf will wohl überlegt sein, da man für die Jacke ja doch ein Schweinegeld ausgeben muss - andererseits habe ich nach dem diesjährigen AlpenX meine Jeantex-Regenjacke im Geiste bereits entsorgt.

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## bremsgriff (11. August 2006)

Bin im Juni im Dauerregen mit der Jacke inkl.Kaputze den Rechenpass rauf und habe gedacht das ich eingehe. Die Jacke ist zwar absolut dicht ( dank verschweißter Nähte ) aber von der Atmungsaktivität habe ich nichts gemerkt. Ich war innen so nass wie außen. Der Schweiß kann nicht so schnell nach außen wie versprochen. Das spürt man übrigens auch schon bei kleinen anstrengungen. Man hat einen richtigen Hitzestau unter der Jacke, schlimmer wird es noch nach dem Regen wenn dann noch die Sonne drauf scheint, da glaubt man man muß ( verrecken )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BHeinrich (11. August 2006)

jochend schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kauf will wohl überlegt sein, da man für die Jacke ja doch ein Schweinegeld ausgeben muss -



Dafür muß man keine Geld ausgeben! Das kann man sich komplett sparen! 
Siehe vorheriger Beitrag. Kann dem nur voll zustimmen. Besitze auch so ein PacLite Teil, kann man wirklich nur bei strömenden Regen und gleichzeitig wenig Bewegung anziehen. Dieses PacLite Zeugs in von der Atmungsaktivität einer ALDi-Tüte gleichzusetzen. Eine billige Regenjacke hat den gleichen Komfort. ( OK. der Prestigewert ist natürlich wesentlich geringer, Wer einen Mercedes fahren will kauft sich auch einen )

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Jolly Rogers (11. August 2006)

> Ich war innen so nass wie außen


was hattest du den unter der Jacke an (Baumwolle) ? 



> Eine billige Regenjacke hat den gleichen Komfort.


nie und nimmer, kannst ja mal mit einer Tchibo Jacke eine Bergtour machen also nicht mit der Gondel auf 3000 fahren und dann die letzten 100hm zum Gipfelkreuz laufen sondern eine richtige Tour und dann biste froh keine Tchibo, Aldi oder sonstige anzuhaben.



> 1) mit wasserdichtem Reissverschluss und einem "Abdeckstreifen"
> 2) mit normalem Reissverschluss und daneben liegendem ca. 3 cm breitem "Lüftungsgitter" von oben bis unten und 2/3 fachem "Abdeckstreifen"


das mit den Wasserdichten Reissverschlüssen hat eh nur Arteryx oder Haglöfs im Griff. Nimm lieber die die mit den Lüftungsgittern.


----------



## BHeinrich (11. August 2006)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

> nie und nimmer, kannst ja mal mit einer Tchibo Jacke eine Bergtour machen also nicht mit der Gondel auf 3000 fahren und dann die letzten 100hm zum Gipfelkreuz laufen sondern eine richtige Tour und dann biste froh keine Tchibo, Aldi oder sonstige anzuhaben.



Für den Fall gibts meiner Meinung 2 Varinaten:
1. Es regnet nicht, also brauchste keine PacLite, falls doch dann bist du nach den letzten 100hm klitsch nass und frierst am Gipfelkreuz wie Sau! 
2. Es Regnet, dann ist es  egal ob Aldi, Tschibo oder GorePaclite, meine Wahl wäre eine stink normale Regenjacke für 50.-Eu., Kälteschutz mal aussen vor, aber den gibt PacLite sowieso nicht.
( Wobei ich meinte eher die Einkaufstüten die es an der Kasse gibt, Wie atmungsaktiv die Jacken sind die man manchmal bei ALDI und Konsorten kaufen kann weis ich nicht zu beurteilen )

P.S. Wie man  dem Käufern beibringt das er,:
 unbedingt ein Produkt braucht,
 und eben dieses gerde das genau richtige ist,
 auch wenns sau teuer ist,
 und eigendlich seine versprochenen Eigenschaften nicht hat,
wird am Beispiel der Werbung für Gore PacLite Lehrbuchhaft vorgezeigt.

Wie bereits erwähnt ich bin selber drauf rein gefallen und trage jetzt manchmal das Teil, weniger aus Regenschutz, mehr um zu zeigen was man für ein geiles Teil sich gegönnt hat

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Jolly Rogers (11. August 2006)

@BHeinrich:

In deinem Fall würde ich dann zu Gore XCR greifen


----------



## jochend (11. August 2006)

Tja, dann werde ich mir das wohl nochmals überlegen, wenn hier nicht noch mehr Leute eine Lanze für Gore-Paclite brechen.

Wenn jemand eine leichte Radlregenjacke hat, die er perfekt findet, so postet das doch einfach. Danke.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (11. August 2006)

Ich bin mit dieser sehr zufrieden "Assos Jacket Clima Jet"


----------



## detlef 13 (11. August 2006)

servus zusammen, 
also ich  hab die pac lite für 169 und bin mit ihr zufrieden.
bei kühlem wetter funzt die membran super( funktions wäsche vorausgesetzt)
bei wärme aufgrund erhöhter transpiration wirds feucht, aber da is es mir eher wurscht da bei wärme das erkältungsrisiko gering is.


----------



## eifelranger (13. August 2006)

um noch ein bißchen öl ins feuer zu gießen kann ich dir nur zu einer jacke mit 
"eVent" material (z.b. vaude casella II eVent bike jacket 179 - 199 ) raten.

eVent ist momentan das atmungsaktivste was es gibt.

während goretex/paclite/xcr auf max 360ml/h/m2 kommen schaft die eVent fast 540ml/h/m2.

ich wolte es zu erst auch nicht glauben.

wobei man nicht vergessen darf das das alles therotische werte sind die gemessen werden bei 1/m2 aufgespannten stoff bei 20 Grad und x% luftfeuchtigkeit etc. etc.

eine jacke hat aber auch reißverschlüße und verklebungen an den nähten und dan wird es schon schwer 1/m2 reine jackenfläche zu bekommen.

ausserdem kommt dann noch hinzu das die jacke ja beim tragen auch falten wirft etc.

aus diesem grund ist es schon schwer die 360 - 540ml/h/m2 zu schaffen.

desweiteren denke ich bei max 540ml / h kommt eine jacke auch an ihre grenzen wenn du ca. 1l pro stunde an flüssigkeit verlierst !!

aber trotzdem:

ich bin jeden tag mit meinen hunden an die 4h draußen bei wind und wetter und hatte auch immer das problem das die jacke eher vom innen als von außen feucht ist.

bis ich die vaude alpinist stretch jacke probiert habe.

es ist eine 3 lagen trekkingjacke - also die wäre nichts für dich - aber ich bin sowas von begeistert!

eVent hat den vorteil das dort mit einer membrane weniger gearbeitet wird (also auf eine zusätzliche PU beschichtung wird verzichtet ) da die auf die erfolgreiche idee gekommen sind den faden erst zu beschichten und dann zu verarbeiten.

und durch die fehlende membran kommt auch mehr schweiß nach außen denn die gilt es ja auch für den schweiß zu überwinden.

bei google findest du sehr viele infos über das eVent material.

also ich habe damals schweren herzens 400 euro für die jacke ausgegeben aber ich habe es bis heute nicht bereut.

bei pac lite jacken musst du allerdings auch abstriche in der reißfestigkeit machen.

aufgrund der dünne des materials scheuert sie leichter durch  - insbesondee bei rucksackgebrauch.

da ich ja auch aus der trekkingecke komme kann ich die sagen das bei rucksackgebrauch eher von paclite abgeraten wird.


c6


----------



## nisita (13. August 2006)

wie hier schon oft gesagt, wichtiger als die membran sind z.b. großer belüftungsreißverschlüsse.. vorallem unter den armen, mancche haben auch noch am rücken welche...

die event membran muss erstmal zeigen, ob sie ebenfalls so lange hält, wie so manch andere membran.. klättermusen hat sie z.b. wieder aus ihren produkten entfernt, weil es ihnen nicht strapazierfähig genug war... was aber nicht bedeuten soll, dass sie soo schlecht ist oder so.. kommt halt auf die ansprüche drauf an... letzendlich ist ne event zwar dampfdurchlässiger bei starkem regen, und starker anstrengung bringt aber auch die nicht viel, wenn es keine belüftungsreißverschlüsse oder ähnliches hat..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (13. August 2006)

ich fahre bei regen einfach mir dem auto, kann man ganz normale klamotten tragen und wird nicht nass.

toller post übrigens..gottseidank könnt ihr mir jezt nicht in die fresse haun.


----------



## snapon (13. August 2006)

ich hatte mir zuerst die paclite hose gekauft und war eigentlich begeistert von dem ding . ok dachte ich , kaufste dir auch noch die jacke . hab ich übrigens in england bestellt weil nur da konnte ich eine komplett schwarze auftreiben . na ja , wie man da im eigenen saft schwimmt haben die anderen ja schon beschrieben  
ich hab vor ein paar jahren mal son ding von assos gekauft - das material hat irgendwie was von einem pariser - so durchsichtiges dünnes zeug . das hab ich aber nur fürs rennradfahren weil ich angst habe das es beim mtb biken sofort zerfetzt wenns wo hängen bleibt --- aber das zeug ist sehr atmungsaktiv und auch relativ wasserdicht . das material verändert seine struktur wenns nass wird - schau mal bei assos ob die was haben , bei denen sind die klamotten zwar superscheissteuer aber die funktionieren meistens


----------



## bremsgriff (13. August 2006)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

> was hattest du den unter der Jacke an (Baumwolle) ?
> 
> 
> nie und nimmer, kannst ja mal mit einer Tchibo Jacke eine Bergtour machen also nicht mit der Gondel auf 3000 fahren und dann die letzten 100hm zum Gipfelkreuz laufen sondern eine richtige Tour und dann biste froh keine Tchibo, Aldi oder sonstige anzuhaben.
> ...


 
Es gibt anscheined immer jemand der seine dumme Meinung loswerden mu0, ohne Ahnung zu haben und doch nichts zu sagen hat.Selbstverständlich hatte ich ( wenn ich schon solch eine Jacke trage ) das richtige darunter an


----------



## snapon (14. August 2006)

bremsgriff schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt anscheined immer jemand der seine dumme Meinung loswerden mu0, ohne Ahnung zu haben und doch nichts zu sagen hat.Selbstverständlich hatte ich ( wenn ich schon solch eine Jacke trage ) das richtige darunter an



jolly hat wahrscheinlich keine paclite jacke und glaubt das die aldijacken schlechter sein müssen weil die halt on aldi sind . er hat damit evtl. recht wenn man passform oder ähnliches beurteilen würde - die atmungsaktiviät der paclite ist die einer plastiktüte und basta - wer was anderes behauptet hat die paclite immer nur im rucksack dabei gehabt .


----------



## Jolly Rogers (14. August 2006)

Ich habe eine Paclite Jacke der ersten Generation. Der Vorteil der Paclite Jacke ist ja auch, dass man das Teil sehr klein machen kann ohne das die Membrane Risse bekommt was man mit einer normalen Gore nicht machen soll.



> Es gibt anscheined immer jemand der seine dumme Meinung loswerden mu0, ohne Ahnung zu haben und doch nichts zu sagen hat.Selbstverständlich hatte ich ( wenn ich schon solch eine Jacke trage ) das richtige darunter an



leider ist das aber nicht immer so und deshalb habe ich gefragt. Musst also nicht PERSÖNLICH werden.


----------



## BHeinrich (14. August 2006)

snapon schrieb:
			
		

> - die atmungsaktiviät der paclite ist die einer plastiktüte und basta - wer was anderes behauptet hat die paclite immer nur im rucksack dabei gehabt .



Volle Punktzahl für den Kandidaten.
Dem kann ich nur 100% zustimmen.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nisita (14. August 2006)

sorry, aber das ist echt blödsinn.. klar, wenn es schön regnet, noch schön warm ist, funktioniert die beste membran nicht... jedoch ist der vergleich mit der plastiktüte nicht soo schlecht, denn um "ordentlich" fahren zu wollen, schwitzt man nunmal auch, und da bringt es auch nicht, wenn 1/4 von der feuchtigkeit durch die "atmungsaktivität" nach außen befördert wurde...

ach ja, macht doch einfach mal den test.. gummi-jacke, und dagegen eine mit membran.. das merkt man schon... jedoch würde ich trotzdem die gummijacke bevorzugen, wenn sie belüftungsöffnungen hat, und die membran-jacke nicht... denn fahrradfahren ist nunmal nicht "durchdenregenspazierengehen"...

und ach ja, die beste jacke bringt auch nichts, wenn darunter nen z.b. baumwoll t-shirt ist...


----------



## timewalker85 (14. August 2006)

jochend schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, dann werde ich mir das wohl nochmals überlegen, wenn hier nicht noch mehr Leute eine Lanze für Gore-Paclite brechen.
> 
> Wenn jemand eine leichte Radlregenjacke hat, die er perfekt findet, so postet das doch einfach. Danke.



Also ich habe die North Face Prophecy Jacke. Bin damit sehr zufrieden, tolle Kaputze, die nicht verrutscht, Belüftungsschlitze unter den Armen(sehr wichtig, wenn es warm ist) und gegen die Membran kann ich nix sagen. Hab die Jacke in Schweden letztes Jahr 4 Wochen im Dauereinsatz verwendet(bei Regen und auch ohne).
Guter Windschutz(aber nicht vollständig), wasserdicht und super atmungsaktiv(bei Kälte: Schlitze zu; bei Wärme: Schlitze auf). Einmal war ich unter der Jacke nass, da hatte ich aber auch ein Baumwollhemd drunter, also selbst Schuld. Mit Funktionsfaser kein Problem und ich schwitze immer extrem stark, was an meinem recht hohen Ruhepuls liegt. Ein bisschen feucht ist es natürlich immer, aber nie nass!
Ärgerlich an der Jacke finde ich nur, dass sie gerade nur 170 bei Globetrotter kostet und ich 240 bezahlt habe  Naja, gut für dich 

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=dd_40606&k_id=0005&hot=0


----------



## oxoxo (14. August 2006)

Bei richtigen Scheisswetter zur Arbeit bespielsweise, ziehe ich einfach meinen Wolfskin Outdoorjacke mit irgendwelchem Texaplore und anderen Membranen an. Die ist einfach Wetterfest und warm.

Bei ausgesprochenen Biketouren, kann ich die Paclite nicht empfehlen. Sie ist so nass wie jede andere Jacke. Ich hatte mal eine, bis zum Sturz ohne Rucksack in der nassen Kurve und der Rücken war weg von der Jacke. Hatte dann die restliche Tour nur noch einen Latz mit Ärmeln um. Seitdem bin ich zurück zu meiner transparenten lowbudget Gummijacke. Der habe ich die Ärmel anbgeschnitten wegen der Hitze. Und seit dem bin ich zufrieden. Den das Ding lässt keinen Regen durch. Die Arme schütze ich mit normalen Armlingen oder wenns mal ganz richtig schifft, greife ich zur Outdoorjacke, auch unter die Billigweste. Ich würde nie nur mit einer Paclite Jacke in die Berge fahren. Eine Outdoorjacke ist da bei mir und Freunden Pflicht. Manche sparen sich dann dadurch den Fleece für Abends.


----------



## Stefan-S (16. August 2006)

Zitat von snapon
- die atmungsaktiviät der paclite ist die einer plastiktüte und basta - wer was anderes behauptet hat die paclite immer nur im rucksack dabei gehabt .



			
				BHeinrich schrieb:
			
		

> Volle Punktzahl für den Kandidaten.
> Dem kann ich nur 100% zustimmen.
> 
> Gruß Bernd



Ich kann euren Frust verstehen. Auch dass diese teuren Regenjacken nicht so atmungsaktiv sind, wie man es vielleicht erwartet, oder es uns in Prospekten oder im Laden vormacht. Aber dass sie einer Plastiktüte gleichkommen, stimmt nicht. 

Ich bin mal im Winter mit 'ner einfachen Regenjacke (gab es mal für ein Probeabo) eine längere Strecke bergauf gefahren. Bei einem Freund angekommen, habe ich die Jacke ausgezogen und mit erstaunen festgestellt, dass die Innenseite der Jacke wie ein Duschvorhang nach dem duschen aussah. Überall Tropfen. Ich war echt überrascht, auch weil ich eigentlich nicht schnell und viel schwitze -dachte ich-

Bei meiner Regenjacke von Protective (die laut Tests in Sachen Atmungsaktivität hinter einer Paclite liegt) ist mir das nie aufgefallen. 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## BHeinrich (16. August 2006)

7bürger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mal im Winter mit 'ner einfachen Regenjacke (gab es mal für ein Probeabo) eine längere Strecke bergauf gefahren. Bei einem Freund angekommen, habe ich die Jacke ausgezogen und mit erstaunen festgestellt, dass die Innenseite der Jacke wie ein Duschvorhang nach dem duschen aussah. Überall Tropfen. Ich war echt überrascht, auch weil ich eigentlich nicht schnell und viel schwitze -dachte ich-
> 
> Bei meiner Regenjacke von Protective (die laut Tests in Sachen Atmungsaktivität hinter einer Paclite liegt) ist mir das nie aufgefallen.
> 
> ...



Wie Snapon bereits sagte: Nur im Rucksack dabei gehabt. 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Leinetiger (17. August 2006)

Was sagt die Jacke eigentlich bei kaltem Wetter und Regen?
Hält sie Kälte und Regen fern?
Lieber schwitze ich im Winter von innen, als das ich durch den durchkommenden Regen erfriere....

Scheinbar fahren diese dicke Jacke ja nur welche, im Hochsommer, wo es dann mal nen Regenschauer gibt....


----------



## Stefan-S (17. August 2006)

BHeinrich schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Snapon bereits sagte: Nur im Rucksack dabei gehabt.
> 
> Gruß Bernd



Du wiederholst Dich! 
Ich trage die Regenjacke zwar ungern, aber ich habe sie oft benutzt: Alpencross, Tagestouren im Allgäu, Fahrt zur Arbeit, etc...

Hier meine Wiederholung:
Ich kann euren Frust verstehen. Auch dass diese teuren Regenjacken nicht so atmungsaktiv sind, wie man es vielleicht erwartet, oder es uns in Prospekten oder im Laden vormacht. Aber dass sie einer Plastiktüte gleichkommen, stimmt nicht.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan-S (17. August 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt die Jacke eigentlich bei kaltem Wetter und Regen?
> Hält sie Kälte und Regen fern?
> Lieber schwitze ich im Winter von innen, als das ich durch den durchkommenden Regen erfriere....
> 
> Scheinbar fahren diese dicke Jacke ja nur welche, im Hochsommer, wo es dann mal nen Regenschauer gibt....



Wie weiter oben erwähnt, sind die reinen Regenjacken nicht sehr atmungsaktiv, dafür aber durchaus winddicht. Somit frierst Du auch nicht, vorausgesetzt, Du hast bei kaltem Wetter noch was entsprechend warmes drunter. 

Die Regenjacken sind übrigens nicht dick, falls Du damit den Stoff bzw. das Packmaß meinst. Die neuesten und teuersten sind leicht und dünn.

Für 'nen Sommerregen braucht man keine Regenjacke. 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Black Evil (23. August 2006)

Hi !
Ich hab mir jetzt auch so eine Paclite-Jacke geholt, da sie wie schon erwähnt momentan bei Globetrotter recht günstig zu haben sind.Ich habe aber glaube ich eine der letzten in xxl bekommen.
Es handelt sich um die ebenfalls schon erwähnte The North Face Prophecy Paclite Jacke.
Ich hatte sie am Wochenende erstmals im Einsatz und habe sehrwohl eine Atmungsaktivität festsellen können. Allerdings wie schon beschrieben etwas eingeschränkt. Bislang habe ich die mangelhafte Funktion von Gore-Membranen immer auf meine große Neigung zum Schwitzen geschoben. Aber nach dem was hier so berichtet wird...
Auch fahre ich seit längerem eine Gore-Windstopper Soft-Shell Jacke(Haglöfs). Auch hier lässt die Atmungaktivität oft zu wünschen übrig. Allerdings schätze ich die Winddichtigkeit sowie die Verarbeitung.

Was mir jetzt allerdings aufgefallen ist : Auf einem der Zettel die so an der neuen Jacke baumeln habe ich gelesen, dass die von Gore einem das Geld zurück erstatten, wenn man u.a.  mit der Atmungsaktivität nicht zufrieden ist.
Sollte man doch mal in Anspruch nehmen...
Gibt es hier Leute, die dass machen würde ???
Wär doch mal interessant !


----------



## Bond007 (23. August 2006)

Auch ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen aller Voraussicht nach diese Gore-Paclite-Jacke und eine dazu passende Gore-Paclite-Hose holen, kostet mich insgesamt um die *280,--* Euronen...eine Menge Holz, ich weiß - aber sowas hat man dann i. d. R. auch sehr lange Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black Evil (23. August 2006)

Also an der The North Face Prophecy Paclite Jacke finde ich die Verarbeitung einfach tiptop ! Außerdem kann man sie wirklich kleiner zusammenfalten als jede andere Regenjacke. Ist zwar ein teurer Spaß wenn man die mangelhafte oder besser eingeschränkte Funktion  der Membran betrachtet, aber nichts desto trotz eine super Regenjacke.Der Regen kommt definitiv nicht durch, so wie ich es nach langem Regenschauer schon bei so mancher "Regenjacke" erlebt habe. Ich habe sie mir aber echt nur gekauft, weil es sie für 169  bei Globetrotter gab. Die regulären 249  wären mir auch zuviel gewesen.

Aber ich möchte nochmal auf die Möglichkeit hinweisen,die Klamotten bei Gore gegen Erstattung des Kaufpreises zurückgeben zu können, falls einem die Atmungsaktivität nicht zusagt. Würde mich mal interessieren, ob dass wirklich geht, oder ob dass mit irgendwelchen "Haken" verbunden ist...


----------



## sushy (27. August 2006)

Ihe schimpft hier alle speziell über das Pack Lite Material. Das ist doch aber auch die ganz normale Gore Membran, oder? Halt nur keine 3 Schichten wie bei XCR sondern nur 2 (oder 1?) und dadurch leichter, stimmts? 
Dann muss doch für die Atmungsaktivität das gleiche gelten, wie für alle anderen Gore Tex Produkte. Also schimpft ihr alle allgemein auf Gore Tex oder nur auf Pack Lite?


----------



## Black Evil (28. August 2006)

..also ich persönlich habe zwischen Paclite und normalen Gore Produkten keinen Unterschied in der Atmungsaktivität feststellen können. Grundsätzlich schätze ich, dass Leute die nicht so viel schwitzen recht zufrieden mit Gore sind. Andere,so wie ich, müssen sich eben damit abfinden dass das Material seine Grenzen hat. In Zukunft werde ich mal auf das bereits angesprochene eVent-Material achten...


----------



## thto (28. August 2006)

so jungens, habe mir die Cross bestellt gestern fuer 119 euro tagespreis bei bike-discount..... bin mal gespannt


----------



## guhl (28. August 2006)

keine der auf dem markt verfügbaren jacken ist auch nur annähernd atmungsAKTIV. Die Membranen sind einzig und allein dampfdurchlässig. Das bedeutet, dass zwischen innen (Haut) und außen ein Unterschied im Dampfdruck bestehen muß, damit die Membran überhaupt funktioniert. Daher schwitzt man folglich mit jeder Membran. Bei Kälte funktionieren die Membranen besser, da der Unterschied im Dampfdruck einfach größer ist. Ich habe bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man unter GoreTex wie auch unter Gore Windstopper und den andersnamigen Membranen der anderen Hersteller nie das Gefühl hat "trocken" zu sein. Sei es beim Wandern, Biken, Laufen...

Dazu folgendes pdf, Punkt 3: http://http://www.globetrotter.de/pdf/winter_05/114.pdf#search=%22dampfdurchl%C3%A4ssig%20atmungsaktiv%20gore%22

Meinen Vorrednern, die die Achselbelüftungs-RVs erwähnten, kann ich nur zustimmen. Mit Hilfe solcher Öffnungen ist eine wirksame Belüftung und "Entschweißung" möglich.


----------



## sushy (28. August 2006)

Man muss jetzt mal dazu sagen, dass man beim Sport halt einfach schwitzt. Wie soll man da auch total trocken bleiben, sei es mit oder ohne Regenjacke? Ich mein, das Trikot ist ja auch bei schönem Wetter nassgeschwitzt, wie solls da mit Regenjacke trocken sein?


----------



## Black Evil (28. August 2006)

...dass ist richtig ! Gemeint ist aber sicherlich der Plastiktüten-Effekt. Also dass die Jacke bzw. das Gore-Laminat das Schwitzen noch zusätzlich begünstigt. 
In vielen Situationen kann das tragen einer normalen Baumwolljacke mehr von vorteil sein als eine Gore-Jacke. 
Beispielhaft hierfür ist das Windstopper-Zeug ! Ich habe so eine Jacke und muß sagen dass sie den Wind echt stoppt, aber auch das schwitzen sehr begünstigt.
Eine stinknormale Baumwolljacke leistet da mehr ! Würde ich eine Baumwolljacke finden,die so funktional und gut verarbeitet ist wie meine Windstopper Jacke,würde ich wahrscheinlich diese bevorzugen.


----------



## Bond007 (28. August 2006)

Ich hab bei *terrific* meine Paclite-Jacke & Hose Freitag-Nacht noch online bestellt - bin mal gespannt, ob ich beides bis Ende dieser Woche erhalten werde.


----------



## guhl (29. August 2006)

auf kurze sicht mag eine baumwolljacke mehr "leisten". allerdings haben klamotten aus baumwollfasern zwei probleme:

1. mit schweiß quellen die fasern auf und irgendwann geht da gar kein schweiß mehr durch. bis dahin wird baumwolle als angenehm empfunden, da sie den hautschweiß aufnimmt.

2. das meiner meinung nach viel größere problem: man hat sich längere zeit verausgabt (bergauf fahren, wandern, skitour...) - mit baumwolle hat man nun nasse klamotten am körper und kühlt aus. funktionswäsche nach dem zwiebel-prinzip verhindert das wirkungsvoll. mit funktionsunterwäsche ist man nie auf der haut nass. beim skifahren (bei kälte funktionieren die membranen ja am besten) erleb ich das immer wieder. mal ne abfahrt n gashahn aufgedreht, unten etwas schwitzig angekommen - nach 5min fühlt man sich wieder trocken. 

die membranen sind eine feine sache - nur darf man keine wunderdinge erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sushy (29. August 2006)

Seh ich auch so. Ich hatte auch noch nie das Gefühl, das meine Gore Jacke das Schwitzen verstärkt. Ist nach meiner Erfahrung auf jeden Fall besser als so ne Plastiktüte. 
Klar, wenns warm ist wirds innen beim Rauffahren irgendwann ein Treibhaus, da die Feuchtigkeit eben nicht so gut raus kann. Aber ich find, wenns nicht soooo arg warm ist merkt man das beim Rauffahren gar nicht so schlimm, solang man nicht steht oder friert. Oben merkt man halt, dass die Jacke innen feucht ist. Aber ist find ich auch nicht so dramatisch, wenn man nen trockenes Trikot zum Wechseln dabei hat. Und wenn man beim Rauffahren doch zu arg schwitzt bringt Reißverschluss auf auch einiges. 
Wenns also nicht wirklich sehr warm ist find ich das alles kein Problem. Und wenns warm ist würd ich vielleicht sogar einfach auf die Regenjacke verzichten. Ok, wenns richtig schüttet ist das sicher nicht so gut, aber solangs nur leicht regnet und dazu warm ist kann man bergauf durchaus ohne Jacke fahren. Oben zieht man sich dann ja eh was trockenes an.


----------



## baum77 (29. August 2006)

Das ist auch nicht dramatisch.

Dramatisch ist das die dafÃ¼r 200 â¬s nehmen und es als hochgradig Atmungsaktiv bewerben. Das kann jeder 3tklassige Hersteller fÃ¼r 40 Euro genauso gut. Und das geilste ist das die Kunden das auch noch in kauf nehmen. Einzig die Passform und andere Kleinigkeiten mÃ¶gen bei Gore besser sein. Der Rest ist marketing deluxe wie man hier sieht. Wenn der Preis von Gore nicht so hoch wÃ¤re wÃ¼rde das keiner kaufen. So ists leider bei den deutschen. Kannste machen nix.

Wer schÃ¶n sein will muss leiden


----------



## sushy (29. August 2006)

baum77 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist auch nicht dramatisch.
> 
> Wenn der Preis von Gore nicht so hoch wäre würde das keiner kaufen.
> 
> Wer schön sein will muss leiden




Wenn du meinst. Ich find die Preise von Gore Sachen auch hoffnungslos überteuert und würde mir da nie was zum Originalpreis kaufen. 
Aber wenn gewisse Sporthäuser ihre Sachen für 50% raushauen, dann find ich den Preis ok, auch wenns dann noch immer doppelt so teuer ist wie Jeantex oder so. Dafür hat das Zeug meiner Erfahrung nach nämlich auch eine deutlich höhere Lebensdauer. Meine Regenjacke ist jetzt 7 Jahre alt und es fehlt sich noch gar nix, gleiches gilt für meine Skitourenhose. Hab da mit anderem Zeug schon deutlich schlechtere Erfahrungen gemacht, konnte man teilw. nach spätestens 2 Jahren wegschmeißen, weils einfach nicht mehr dichtgehalten hat oder schlicht total abgenutzt war. Ob das den Wahnsinnspreis rechtfertigt ist nochmal ne andere Sache. Würde wie gesagt auch nie 200 oder mehr für ne Regenjacke bezahlen (muss amn halt auf "Schnäppchen" achten  ).  . 
Aber es muss doch jeder selber wissen, was er haben will und wie viel auszugeben er bereit ist. Ist wie die Diskussion über teute und nicht ganz so teure Bikehosen. 

Und wenn die Deutschen alle so auf teuer stehn, warum rennen dann alle wie wahnsinnig zum Aldi, sobalds da Radlklamotten gibt     ?


----------



## Bond007 (29. August 2006)

Wenn mir schon beim Thema *überteuerte Klamotten* wären - ich selbst
find die gesamten Gore- & Co.-Dinger auch viel zu teuer, da könnten die Hersteller, auch wenn die Kleidung ja noch obendrein in wirklichen Billigst-Ländern (China) produziert werden, locker mind. 1/3 günstiger sein, das ganze
aber bei gleichem Qualitätsstand.   
Dennoch kann man gerade bei Funktions-Klamotten davon ausgehen, das man
mitunter bei Gore & Co. eine sehr, sehr gute Ware erhält (meine Eltern ham sich vor x-Jahren jeweils eine "Allwetter"-Jacke gekauft), die auf lange Sicht
hin wirklich perfekt funktioniert, vorausgesetzt, man behandelt die Teile ordnungsgemäß.  
Daher entschied ich mich für´s Biken nun auch *einmal* für die Gore-Pac-Lite-Linie und hoffe sehr, dass die wirklich horrenden Preise sich auf Dauer gesehen gegenüber "günstiger" Ware rentieren - falls das nicht so sein sollte,
war´s garantiert nur dieses eine Mal.


----------



## walpino (29. August 2006)

also ich habe goretex paclite hosen und jacke von the north face und bin äusserst zufrieden


----------



## Adrenalino (29. August 2006)

Ich habe mir in ENGLAND die Sportful-Barrier Jacke bestellt da sie übers Web hier in D nicht aufzutreiben war und ich vor August nicht nach Italien gekommen bin, sie aber rechtzeitig zur Transalp haben wollte.

Die Jacke wurde mir hauptsächlich von italienischen Freunden empfohlen die in höchsten Tönen von ihr geschwärmt haben, ich glaub daß die auch in nem BIKE-test gut abgeschnitten hat.

Jedenfalls bin ich mehr als zufrieden! Hat zwar keine Taschen, ist aber leicht, kleines Packmaß, und selbst bei mehrstündigen strömenden Regen hat sie bisher immer dicht gehalten ohne den berüchtigten "Kälteeffekt". Auch der Schweißtransport hat selbst bei langen Bergauffahrten gut funktioniert. Aber ich denke das ist von Mensch zu Mensch anderst. Wer viel schwitzt, nun ja, ich glaub daß dann irgendwann jede Membran überfordert ist.

Hat mit Versand stolze 165 Taler gekostet. Könnt sie euch hier anschauen:
http://www.prendas.co.uk/details.asp?typ=mfc&fkid=1&ID=1375

Und nein, ich arbeite nicht mit der Firma zusammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walpino (29. August 2006)

ist sicherlich auch immer ne frage was man darunter trägt
eine gute paclite jacke nützt nichts wenn man darunter irgendwelche wollsachen anhat

die layer müssen sicherlich alle stimmen


----------



## Adrenalino (29. August 2006)

walpino schrieb:
			
		

> ist sicherlich auch immer ne frage was man darunter trägt
> eine gute paclite jacke nützt nichts wenn man darunter irgendwelche wollsachen anhat



Wer macht denn so was?


----------



## Coffee (29. August 2006)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Wer macht denn so was?



gibt es mehr als genug  

hab eben auch zugeschlagen, paclite von salewa, eine jacke mit kaputze, preis 169,- euros. verschweisste nähte, 2 taschen und einen 2 wegereissverschluss. kaputze fest an der jacke mit schirm und einstellbar.

coffee


----------



## walpino (29. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es mehr als genug
> 
> hab eben auch zugeschlagen, paclite von salewa, eine jacke mit kaputze, preis 169,- euros. verschweisste nähte, 2 taschen und einen 2 wegereissverschluss. kaputze fest an der jacke mit schirm und einstellbar.
> 
> coffee



gibt wirklich mehr als genug
also für den preis würde ich dann eher die paclite von löffler (colibri) kaufen
bin nicht so salewa fan obwohl ich auch salewa sachen habe


----------



## Adrenalino (29. August 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es mehr als genug
> hab eben auch zugeschlagen, paclite von salewa, eine jacke mit kaputze,kaputze fest an der jacke mit schirm und einstellbar



Brauch ich nix Kapuze, reicht mir kongred krasse Helmmütze von Vaude, echt spizze isch schwör dir!!  

Naja, die Frage "Jacke mit Kapuze oder Helmmütze" scheint die Bikegemeinde auch zu entzweien.


----------



## Coffee (29. August 2006)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Brauch ich nix Kapuze, reicht mir kongred krasse Helmmütze von Vaude, echt spizze isch schwör dir!!
> 
> Naja, die Frage "Jacke mit Kapuze oder Helmmütze" scheint die Bikegemeinde auch zu entzweien.



 erinnert mich an diese duschhauben  


coffee


----------



## Adrenalino (29. August 2006)

Oder, wenn sie schwarz ist wie bei mir, an "Lord Helmchen", mein Spitzname seit unserer Transalp dieses Jahr!!


----------



## Black Evil (31. August 2006)

zum Thema Schwitzen habe ich mal ein extra Thema eröffnet :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2970171#post2970171


----------



## Bond007 (31. August 2006)

Heute bekam ich meine bestellten Gore-Paclite-Artikel zugestellt - die Anprobe verlief schon mal äußerst positiv, hab mir beides in L genommen, da
man ja drunter eh noch was an hat...nun muß sich´s noch beim richtigen Wetter bewähren!


----------



## Easy (1. September 2006)

Hi,

mÃ¶chte mich mal in die Diskussion einwerfen, da ich kurzfristig eine neue Regenhose brauche. 

Derzeit ist mein Favorit Marmot CreCip. 

Ich bin durch verschiedene Tests in den diversen Outdoor-Zeitungen (keine Bike-Zeitung!!!) darauf gestoÃen. Vor allem das Preis-LeistungverhÃ¤ltnis wird sehr gelobt:  

Jacke im web unter 100,- â¬, die Hose unter 80,- â¬, 
dazu superleicht (Hose knapp 200g  ), haltbar und funktionell geschnitten. In der Ausstattung auf das Notwendigste reduziert. 

BestÃ¤tigt wurde mir das von mehreren Ã¶rtlichen Outdoor-HÃ¤ndlern, ohne das ich die Marke selbst genannt habe (bei Bekleidung vertraue ich im Ã¼brigen den Outdoor-HÃ¤ndlern eher als den Bike-HÃ¤ndlern). 

Habt ihr damit Erfahrung? 

easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (1. September 2006)

Ich habe heute mal die Alp X Jacke anprobiert und mich gleich drin verliebt!
Die sitzt einfach nur perfekt! Super Schnitt! Ich hoffe auch, das sie warm hält und im Oktober kaufe ich mir dann auch eine, dann wirds ja schon gut kalt...


----------



## timewalker85 (1. September 2006)

Easy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> möchte mich mal in die Diskussion einwerfen, da ich kurzfristig eine neue Regenhose brauche.
> 
> ...



Du meinst sicher Marmot PreCip, oder?
Jacke kenn ich nicht, nur die beiden Hosen. Kumpel von mir hat die mit durchgehendem RV, ich hatte mir bei Globetrotter mal die mit dem kurzen RV bestellt. 
Funktionell ist die Hose gut, aber ich mochte den Schnitt nicht. Ließ sich unten nicht eng genug machen und nahm Kontakt mit dem Kettenblatt auf. Außerdem ist der Schnitt nicht an die Unterschenkelform angepasst, dadurch rutscht sie dauernd hoch. Wer damit klar kommt, kriegt ne 1A Hose für wenig Geld.
Mich hat das allerdings zu sehr gestört, da beim Treten oft die Knöchel rausguckten und es wurde kalt... Hab sie dann zurückgeschickt und mir 2 Tage vor Transalp-Antritt die Colibri von Löffler geholt. 
Sauteuer aber auch hervorragend. Hat zwar nur einmal so richtig geregnet(hatten echt Glück mit dem Wetter), da hat sie sich aber bewährt. Auch bei Wind exzellent und hervorragend klimatisiert.


----------



## Easy (4. September 2006)

timewalker85 schrieb:
			
		

> Funktionell ist die Hose gut, aber ich mochte den Schnitt nicht. Ließ sich unten nicht eng genug machen und nahm Kontakt mit dem Kettenblatt auf.



Hmmm, das ist natürlich ein Argument. Man kann sich zwar mit einem Hosenband helfen (hab irgendwo noch sowas rumfliegen), aber für immerhin auch fast 80,-  könnte der Schnitt auch passend sein.

Das ist mit den Jeantex-Hosen aus? 

Teilweise interessante und pfiffige Details, wie bereits angenähte, herausklappbare Füßlinge, seitliche Strecheinsätze etc. 

Sind Jeantex-Regenhosen empfehlenswert?


----------



## timewalker85 (4. September 2006)

Hab ich mal eine im Laden anprobiert(son 80 Modell, weiß nicht mehr, wie die hieß). Hab mich dann ne viertel Stunde mit der Verkäuferin unterhalten, dann war mir in der Hose schon so warm, dass ichs nicht mehr ausgehalten hab. Die teueren sind vielleicht besser, aber damit hab ich keine Erfahrungen.


----------



## sushy (5. September 2006)

Also ich hab seit 2 Jahren ne Regenhose von Jeantex so aus dem 60â¬ Bereich. Find sie bis jetzt ganz ok, hatte sie aber hauptsÃ¤chlich beim Runterfahren an. Kann daher nicht sagen, wie sehr man beim Rauffahren drin schwitzt. In der Ebene und bergauf hatte ich sie bisher nur bei recht kÃ¼hlen Temperaturen an (letztes Jahr am Schlieninger Joch: 3Â°C, Schneeregen :-( ). Da wars ok. 
Ich hab die Hose genommen, da ich der Meinung bin, dass man an den Beinen eh nicht so doll schwitzt und ich keine Lust hatte 140â¬ oder so fÃ¼r ne Gore Hose auszugeben. Und wenns regnet und wÃ¤rmer ist sind denk ich kurze Regenhosen ne gute Idee. Da drin dÃ¼rfte man auch nicht so sehr schwitzen. Allerdings wÃ¼rd ich mir da auch nie eine Gore kaufen. Bei kurzen Beinen brauchts die etwas bessere AtmungsaktivitÃ¤t doch echt nicht. Deshalb kauf ich mir das nÃ¤chste mal eine bei Aldi oder Tschibo und schneid sie ab.


----------



## hammerbusch (5. September 2006)

Easy schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mit den Jeantex-Hosen aus?
> 
> Teilweise interessante und pfiffige Details, wie bereits angenähte, herausklappbare Füßlinge, seitliche Strecheinsätze etc.
> 
> Sind Jeantex-Regenhosen empfehlenswert?



Ich habe seit 5-6 Jahren eine nicht atmungsaktive Jeantex-Hose in der dünnen "Flatterausführung". Lässt sich sehr klein zusammen knautschen und ist immer am Rad. 

Die Büx ist nach wie vor dicht, trotz x-facher Wäsche, etlicher Einsätze auf Getreidefeldern bei Probennahmen und weniger Stürze bei Eis & Schnee. Unglaublich! Hat damals etwa 60 DM bei Kackstadt gekostet. Der einzige Nachteil: Schwitzwasser! Sollte sie jemals kaputt gehen, werde ich mir eine atmungsaktive Hose der Firma holen (und mich vermutlich bei der ersten Gelegenheit richtig ablegen und die Hose zerdeppern  )



			
				timewalker85 schrieb:
			
		

> .... Hab mich dann ne viertel Stunde mit der Verkäuferin unterhalten, dann war mir in der Hose schon so warm, dass ichs nicht mehr ausgehalten hab....



...und was kann die Hose dafür?


----------



## timewalker85 (5. September 2006)

hammerbusch schrieb:
			
		

> ...und was kann die Hose dafür?



Also bitte, die war mal mindestens doppelt so alt wie ich


----------



## Black Evil (6. September 2006)

Zum Thema "das Richtige drunter tragen" :

Ich habe mir mal vor Jahren solche Funktionsunterwäsche gekauft, mit dem Ergebnis dass ich sie nach kurzer Zeit in den DLRG-Kontainer gestopft habe !
Ich trage direkt am Körper nur noch 100% Cotton !! Diese Funktions-Teile fühlten sich an, als ob du auf nackter Haut einen selbstgetrickten Wollpullover trägst ! Einfach nur super-kratzi und echt ekelig !! Und außerdem waren die Scheißdinger nach ausgiebiger Fahrt genauso mit Schweiß vollgesogen wie jedes stinknormale Baumwollhemd !
Also auf einer längeren Tour nehme ich lieber mehrere Unterhemden zum wechseln mit, als mir nochmal diese ekeligen Dinger an zu tun !

Noch dazu kommt, dass du nach längerer Zeit ein Geruchsproblem mit Kunstfasern hast, weil sie Bakterien einen Nährgrund ermöglichen. Selbst waschen hilft da oft nichts mehr. Wenn man die Klamotten dann einen Tag in 
die Gefriertruhe legt, ist der Geruch jedenfalls für ein paar Tage weg - kommt aber unter den Armen immer wieder.


----------



## Easy (7. September 2006)

hammerbusch schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte sie jemals kaputt gehen, werde ich mir eine atmungsaktive Hose der Firma holen




So ich habe mich jetzt auch fÃ¼r Jeantex-Hose entschieden: Modell Paris. Die hat alles, was das Bikerherz wÃ¼nscht: klein knÃ¼ddelbar, leicht, KlettverschlÃ¼sse an den Beinen, geformte Knie, gedoppelter Arsch - und als Highlight: herausklappbarer Schuhschutz!  nix mehr Gefrierbeutel fÃ¼r die Schuhe. Das ganze fÃ¼r unter 70,- â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (7. September 2006)

Black Evil schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Funktions-Teile fühlten sich an, als ob du auf nackter Haut einen selbstgetrickten Wollpullover trägst ! Einfach nur super-kratzi und echt ekelig !!



Ganz klar die falsche Funktionswäsche angehabt:

meine kratzt kein bisschen. Sie trägt sich sogar sehr angenehm, eher wie Seide  und .... ist von Teamsport Albrecht (Aldi). 

Naja muffeln tut sie schon, aber ich muffel auch nach 'ner Tour


----------



## exxxe (7. September 2006)

Easy schrieb:
			
		

> So ich habe mich jetzt auch für Jeantex-Hose entschieden: Modell Paris. Die hat alles, was das Bikerherz wünscht: klein knüddelbar, leicht, Klettverschlüsse an den Beinen, geformte Knie, gedoppelter Arsch - und als Highlight: herausklappbarer Schuhschutz!  nix mehr Gefrierbeutel für die Schuhe. Das ganze für unter 70,- 



Hallo,
ich hab mir die gefütterte Variante Modell Lindau gekauft. Sie ist ein bisschen dicker wie die Paris und hat noch Verstärkungen am Knie und am Hintern, aber sonst ist sie identisch wie die Paris. Die Hose ist sehr angenehm zu tragen........  
Das beste daran war mein Fahrradhändler hat mir 10 nachgelassen....  :


----------



## Black Evil (8. September 2006)

Nochmal was zum "richtigen drunter" :

Meine Paclite-Jacke nehme ich in der Packtache mit wenn ich zB zur Arbeit fahre oder so, falls es auf dem Rückweg regnet.
Aber wie bitte sehr soll ich den dann "das richtige drunter anhaben ??? Ich zieh doch zur Arbeit kein hautenges schwarzes Funktionsshirt an !!  

Fazit : Goretex sollte auch mit normaler Kleidung drunter funktionieren. 

@easy: Dieses Shirt, das ich pertu nicht anhaben mochte war sogar von        ODLO,sollte also quallitativ im oberen Segment anzusiedeln sein. (war ja auch sauteuer die Schei$$e!) zudem veränderte sich allmählich der Stoff auf der Innenseite des Shirts so komisch fusselig !! Hat mich voll davon überzeugt,dass Fuktionsshirts höchstens zum Bodenwischen taugen !


----------



## Easy (8. September 2006)

Black Evil schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Shirt, das ich pertu nicht anhaben mochte war sogar von        ODLO,sollte also quallitativ im oberen Segment anzusiedeln sein.



ODLO ... das erklärt alles - also doch ganz klar die falsche Wäsche gewählt....


----------



## timewalker85 (8. September 2006)

Black Evil schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal was zum "richtigen drunter" :
> 
> Meine Paclite-Jacke nehme ich in der Packtache mit wenn ich zB zur Arbeit fahre oder so, falls es auf dem Rückweg regnet.
> Aber wie bitte sehr soll ich den dann "das richtige drunter anhaben ??? Ich zieh doch zur Arbeit kein hautenges schwarzes Funktionsshirt an !!
> ...



GoreTex ist von innen nach außen dampfdurchlässig, nicht wasserdurchlässig. Das wäre dann wohl die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Wenn sich der Wasserdampf aber in der Baumwolle festsetzt und sich diese lange vollsaugt, kann da nix nach außen.
Paclite ist einfach kein Material für eine Jacke, die man zur Arbeit mit nimmt, sondern für Transalp und ähnliches.



			
				Black Evil schrieb:
			
		

> @easy: Dieses Shirt, das ich pertu nicht anhaben mochte war sogar von        ODLO,sollte also quallitativ im oberen Segment anzusiedeln sein. (war ja auch sauteuer die Schei$$e!) zudem veränderte sich allmählich der Stoff auf der Innenseite des Shirts so komisch fusselig !! Hat mich voll davon überzeugt,dass Fuktionsshirts höchstens zum Bodenwischen taugen !



Hmm, ODLO hat qualitativ wirklich stark nachgelassen. Hab vor einiger Zeit in nem Sportladen in der Provinz ganz alte Funktionsunterwäsche von denen gefunden und sofort gekauft. Fazit: TOP!
Die neuen Sachen taugen aber anscheinend nix mehr, was man so hört.


----------

